# Padilla 1932 Toro Cigar Review - 1932 Padilla is Greater than Godzilla!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry, running out of titles, but no apologies needed for this cigar. It reminds me of smoking chocolate milk. The taste is rich and creamy with so...

Read the full review here: Padilla 1932 Toro Cigar Review - 1932 Padilla is Greater than Godzilla!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree. This cigar delivers and keeps delivering one box after another.


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

That's good info to have, esp. since I was recently gifted a couple of these.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oddly enough this is one I don't particularly care for. It has a "dry" taste to it that has nothing to do with the humidity levels IMO. I'm always left thinking "I spent the past hour smoking this?".

This in no way implies that it's horrible. Just one I don't particularly care for. In all other aspects the cigar is great. Construction, wrapper, burn....jeeze now I'm sounding all finiky!


----------

